# Here it is- 2015 Audi TT MK3 (actual undisguised photos)....



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Not bad. Like the lights. 8)

Retains many Mk2 traits as previously discussed. Well done Audi.

http://www.inautonews.com/2015-audi-tt- ... vNvkGJ_tDQ

May have to order one......


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

So it's official, the MK3 new looks is almost just a facelifted MK2. I am disappointed with Audi, once the leader in design between the german luxury brands.

The A3 couldn't look more boring and unimaginative, especially when compared with the groundbreaking muscular design of the first one from 96. Now the TT goes to the same route. With Bmw launching a 4 door version of the coupe version of a 4 door sedan in the form of the 4 series gran coupe and Mercedes insulting the good taste with the SLK and SL ugly designs, I think now its time to the luxury German brands rethink their way of developing cars. Its time they go back and look for when their deviate the concept of designing elegant, tasteful cars. Cars like the Maserati Ghibli, Jaguar XJ and F type, the Alfa 4C shows that the most tempting propositions are not coming from Germany anymore...


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

That looks a bit dissapointing if that is really it!

MK1 to MK2 was a big bold move! MK2 to MK3 looks a bit "meh" right now. Bring on the official launch though!


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

alexp said:


> That looks a bit dissapointing if that is really it!
> 
> MK1 to MK2 was a big bold move! MK2 to MK3 looks a bit "meh" right now. Bring on the official launch though!


I couldn't say it any better


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

As Neil Armstrong said :

"That's one small step for TT MK2 to TT MK3,
one giant leap for TT MK1 to TT MK2"


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Mk II.5 it is then :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Opportunity missed. 

No doubt the boring saggy seat brigade will love it.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

not massively different form the Mk II - Mind you in sepang blue with all the bells and whistles i bet it looks the dogs.

The photos are not great. i'll be ordering one as the wife game me permission. yeoooooooo

Having just traded the TTS for a 5 touring i need a little life injected in

So my order will be....
Sepangish blue
big wheels
and some sort of Sline / Black ed - No doubt those will only be available wayyyyyyy later. Might have to wait....


----------



## XeNoN89 (Jan 19, 2014)

T7 Doc said:


> not massively different form the Mk II - Mind you in sepang blue with all the bells and whistles i bet it looks the dogs.
> 
> The photos are not great. i'll be ordering one as the wife game me permission. yeoooooooo
> 
> ...


My local audi dealer told me that S-Line will be available at launch, but no Black Ed, TTS, TTRS or Convertible


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Render based on the "real" images.....

http://www.automobile-magazine.fr/actua ... di_tt_2014?

As said, tart it up a bit and it'll look fine. Certainly not as distinguished as the MK1 >>>> MK2 however the latter still looks fresh today some 7 years on from launch so why mess with a winning formula too much!?

The MK3 is seemingly MK2 sides with a new nose and arse grafted on. Then there's that dixons special dashboard.

I like it. I may buy one. Will reserve final judgment until I see the MK3 on the road.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Evolution not revolution on the outside. It's what's underneath that gets me excited.
I'll pass judgement when it's officially launched.

I'm hoping for standard fitting of the electronically controlled mechanical LSD as seen in the Golf GTI PP on the FWDers.
I'll be able to ditch the quattro and save a good few kgs


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Not so bad...
The big change is in the interior, in the dash.
Audi has choosen the same way of Porsche with the 911.
Little changes in a good formula.
But I still prefer my mk2!!!


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Not a fan of that at all if that is to b the new model!

Looks to me like they have attached the top front grill of a VW Scirocco and the rear section of a Mk1 TT


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

The sad thing for me is that it will lose one of my favorite details of the Mk2, the rising muscular line in the low side profiles that give the shape a very dynamic stance and adds different shapes and shadows to the car profile. Now it looks like it will be just a plain side profile. 
But I still have high hopes the care looks nice, since I want very bad to go back to the TT world!


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh dear, looks abit VW'ish at the front, new cayman it is then !!! ha


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Must mean that the Mk1 values will now rise.  8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

That doesn't look "actual undisguised" to me. If you look closely there is definitely cladding on the front and probably on the rear. 
Also, not sure we are losing the "muscular line" on the side as VerTTigo suggests. Again, look closely; there is some sort of rising line there.
We haven't seen the real thing yet so it is premature to judge it.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Joe public wont notice the difference,so Mk2 values should hold up.


----------



## j4jure (Aug 19, 2012)

No matter how much they tart it up for launch the fact remains, we are looking at another A3 scenario like someone already mentioned: absolutely zero vision for evolution, simply change for the sake of change. The MK2 seems easy on the eyes compared to the "new" car, which should not be the case for a fresh model. Look at the 911 development. Only slight changes also but well thought out and as a result every new generation looks even better than the previous. Not so much with the TT unfortunately...


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Looking good. Will the TT-RS come out this year?


----------



## harropc (Feb 10, 2007)

Phew! Looks very mkII-ish

Good job too, as I'll be picking up my new TT s-line on March 1st 

Discounts are good these days - saved around 5K on list by using drivethedeal.com. I'd recommend them if anyone is thinking about it ....

Audi are selling year old cars for more than I will be paying for new 

Can't wait - roll on 1st March!


----------



## mattdonns (Nov 8, 2013)

Don't like the exhaust placement :/ I like the current design


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

ColinH said:


> We haven't seen the real thing yet so it is premature to judge it.


Well said Colin. I think people are being a bit quick to judge seeing as the real thing has not been shown off yet and final changes may be made prior to full production anyway.

Also if it is similar to the Mk2 then what's not to like? Unless of course you don't like Mk2's in which case you're probably on the wrong forum!

Maybe there were many expectations that the Mk3 was going to be a radical re-design from scratch but Audi never said that so is not Audi's fault if people are assuming incorrect information! Just because Mk1 to Mk2 was a fairly drastic change doesn't mean the next generation is going to be...


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

Lets wait for it guys, I will not pass judgment at the moment, but I like that it retains alot of mk2 cues and hopefully improve upon them, hopefully handling wise and technology wise.

The question is will the price rise? will a loaded TT approach Cayman/Boxster territory? Because if it does it will be a compelling proposition to pick a Mid engined 981 over a MQB transverse drivetrain....


----------



## Jacko198 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah looks more like a face lifted Mk2 to me! Looks like they are taking a few design cues from the R8's though.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope thats not for real...


----------



## newStu (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't thinks that's it. That's a MKII with different lights. Surely Audi can have a bit more imagination that that...


----------



## Darren3005 (Sep 7, 2013)

Is it possible that the boffins at Audi have just whacked a couple of panels on a mk2 hopeing to ffool the press, et al. Then hey day of launch just voila "look what beauty we have made". can but hope.
:roll:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

damn smh


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well not convinced at the moment but will wait to see one in the flesh first , as with the MK2 it looks like it will be very wheel and spec sensitive..A shame because Audi had an opportunity to be radical like with the MK1


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The real big changes will be what's under the skin with the platform and technology being completely new. Personally i quite like the rendering in white of the spied car, more of an evolution rather than revolution of a very popular design.

Still room in the market for the Audi concept car then huh ??


----------

